# Skeet shooting near Athens?



## mbaker8686 (Feb 5, 2016)

After a long duck season, I have decided that i need to shoot skeet in the offseason to make the most of the opportunites i do have (the off chance that I see some ducks).  Anyone have any non-membership options to shoot skeet in or around Athens?


----------



## tucker80 (Feb 6, 2016)

Valley View Clays in Danielsville


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 7, 2016)

x2^^^ I've shot there


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Elbert co. gun club.  Excellent course.  Its in an old quarry.  Offers shots that you wont get any where else.


----------



## jritchey65 (Feb 9, 2016)

Sorry to jump on your post Matt but Ive got a question thats related...Anyone ever shot at Etowah Valley Sporting Clays? Thats close to me and ive been wanting to check it out.


----------



## fredw (Feb 9, 2016)

jritchey65 said:


> Sorry to jump on your post Matt but Ive got a question thats related...Anyone ever shot at Etowah Valley Sporting Clays? Thats close to me and ive been wanting to check it out.



Go for it.....nice set up.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Feb 9, 2016)

jritchey65 said:


> Sorry to jump on your post Matt but Ive got a question thats related...Anyone ever shot at Etowah Valley Sporting Clays? Thats close to me and ive been wanting to check it out.



I have.  Its a great place.  They have skeet, trap, five stand and couple of different sporting clays courses.  It's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## jritchey65 (Feb 9, 2016)

Awesome, thanks guys! Ill definitely go give it a shot!


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Feb 26, 2016)

bring some clays and shells and more than welcome to come shoot at my house


----------



## FordGuy27 (Mar 1, 2016)

Valley View is a great spot, was out there last weekend trying out my new shotgun on their sporting clays range. Also had a good time shooting pistol. Brian (manager I believe) is a super nice guy.


----------



## arrow4u (Mar 2, 2016)

Have not shot Valley View yet. 
Elberton  is a good but TOUGH course, they do have a green course that is supposed to be easier ( i have not shot it )
Etowa  is good
Cherokee gun club in Griffen is pretty good ( they dont change it up very often though )


----------

